# Come Meet Indie Authors! - The Same Six Questions Interview Series



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Twice a week, I feature a new indie author who answers *The Same Six Questions*. It's a great opportunity to get insight into an author you might not have met before. Today's post features author Brent Nichols. Stop on by! http://bit.ly/oxBNEq


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Andy, and congratulations on your blog! Promotional rules are the same as for books. 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Be sure to stop by today and meet Tiffany Lovering, indie author of the Tamporlea Trilogy! http://bit.ly/nissrN


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Today's indie author is SB Jones! Stop on by and see how he answers The Same Six Questions! http://bit.ly/pwvP9K


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

Great new blog, Andy. Looking forward to more Six Questions!


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Thanks, Joseph!

Another edition today! My featured author is Nancy Fulda. http://bit.ly/rpbKij


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Today's indie author interview is with C.A. Deyton! Stop on by! http://bit.ly/nxw29K


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Looking forward to it -- 

other authors, check it out. Good fun , and a blog spot.


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Stop by and meet Z.D. Robinson, author of _The Great Altruist_. It's his turn to answer The Same Six Questions. http://bit.ly/n6f2yK


----------



## LadyCalverley (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi! 

I got your e-mail and the questions. Thanks! I'll get the answers to you soon, but it looks like you're sorted for a little while anyway. Great idea. It deserves to be popular.

Ruth


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Thanks, Ruth!

Today's guest is author Benjamin Goshko, author of _The Book of the Nine Ides_. Stop by and check out his work. http://bit.ly/r9i5Sg


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Today's guest on *The Same Six Questions* is YA fantasy author Sue Santore! http://bit.ly/olc4b7


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Today's guest at *The Same Six Questions* is award-winning YA fantasy author, Annette Lyon! Stop by and check out her latest work! http://bit.ly/qZpLl7


----------



## Lexus Luke (Feb 5, 2011)

How fun!


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

This Thursday edition of *The Same Six Questions* introduces readers to author Jennifer Rainey! http://bit.ly/o7GnGD

If you enjoy meeting authors, be sure to bookmark this link (or bookmark http://andyrane.blogspot.com). New updates appear every Monday and Thursday. New and established authors, great books, and a little insight into the lives of writers.


----------



## David M. Brown (Jun 7, 2011)

SAMulraney said:


> Come on by and meet David M. Brown, author of _Fezariu's Epiphany_, a scifi epic! http://bit.ly/oXZW89


I did this and really enjoyed it - recommend stopping by!

Dave


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

Cool concept, but I see that the 6 questions are obviously geared toward writers of _Fiction_.

Would you consider a slightly different set of 6 questions geared toward _Nonfiction_?


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for the kudos, David! 

I've sent you a PM, Wingpeople. 

Today's guest on *The Same Six Questions* is author Riven Owler! Stop by and say hello! http://bit.ly/qEzhPP


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Be sure to stop in the *The Same Six Questions* today and meet multitalented author Cassandra Blizzard! http://bit.ly/ozeS1y


----------



## SheenahFreitas (Oct 7, 2011)

Great interview and blog! I love the concept.


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Thanks, Sheenah!


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Today's guest is YA fantasy author Alyssa Rose Ivy. Be sure and swing by! http://bit.ly/vyqDMa


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

My guest today on *The Same Six Questions* is aspiring author, Monica La Porta. http://bit.ly/vQIPWm


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Stop by and meet Cecilia Gray, author of _Falling_, a paranormal romance. *The Same Six Questions* http://bit.ly/t9VMgH


----------



## Sean Patrick Reardon (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey Andy, very cool thing you have going on with this. Just read the latest installment and enjoyed the Q's and the A's. Going to backtrack and check out the rest.  Look forward to following it.  
Best of Luck-Sean


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for checking it out Sean! 

Be sure to stop by today and meet Carolyn J. Rose, author of _A Place of Forgetting_. http://bit.ly/w0w1mI


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Mike Nettleton, author of _Shotgun Start_, is my guest today on *The Same Six Questions*. http://bit.ly/rJzOLr


----------



## Sean Patrick Reardon (Sep 30, 2010)

Mike N did a very good job with the questions. Def a couple of his novels I am interested in reading. This feature had become a must follow / read for me. Thanks for hosting it, Andy.


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

So glad you're enjoying it, Sean!

Today's guest is Cliff Ball, author of the political thriller, _The Usurper_! http://bit.ly/vgG6tw

Be sure to check out Saturday's post as well, with author Toni Dwiggins. http://bit.ly/v6QqEQ


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

It's Monday, and that means another indie author has stepped up to answer *The Same Six Questions*! http://bit.ly/sjAV41 Stop by and meet Kimberly A. Bettes.


----------



## JaimeRae (Apr 19, 2011)

Will be checking it out for sure!


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Today's guest is Brett Irvine! http://bit.ly/viHsdf Stop on by!


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sounds interesting. I'll check it out.


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Today's guest on *The Same Six Questions* is fiction and nonfiction writer, Hollister Ann Grant! http://bit.ly/t5avzM


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Historical fiction author J.S. Dunn is my guest on today's edition of *The Same Six Questions*. http://bit.ly/rpQlru


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

SAMulraney said:


> Historical fiction author J.S. Dunn is my guest on today's edition of *The Same Six Questions*. http://bit.ly/rpQlru


Thank you Sam M. You have a great format for author posts, recommended !

J S Dunn


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

It's Thursday and, I don't know about you but, I am looking forward to the holiday weekend. Stop by the blog today and meet author A.P. Fuchs on *The Same Six Questions*. http://bit.ly/sF2hMw


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Last interview of 2011! Stop by and meet science fiction author Chrystalla Thoma on *The Same Six Questions*! http://bit.ly/siFzBp


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

First interview of 2012! KBs very own Caddy Rowland! Stop by and say hello! http://bit.ly/xbYrOX


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

He's a regular here on the Kindle Boards, so stop by and see how Michael Parker, author of _North Slope_, answered *The Same Six Questions*! http://bit.ly/xYd1a9


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

It's that time again! Today's guest over on *The Same Six Questions * is Robert Lamb. http://bit.ly/z37uzL


----------



## SusanKL (Sep 14, 2011)

This is so cool that you do this!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks Andy (SAM)!

Looks like you're booked - I hope to check back the end of February.


----------



## belindaf (Jan 27, 2011)

I am so behind on things. I was just cleaning up Outlook and Andy, I found my same six questions email from October. Still ok to reply to them ;-) ?


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

@SusanKL - It's fun! 

@Doctor Barbara and belindaf - I'm going to open submissions back up in February. I'm currently booked into March and those submissions were from November. Looking forward to a fresh new crop of interviewees soon.


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Today's guest on *The Same Six Questions* is aspiring author and musical guru, Liame Dethridge. Stop by and say hello! http://bit.ly/wG8Lhr


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

It's Monday! Now that football is over, you'll have all the more time to read!  My guest today over on *The Same Six Questions* interview series is Robin Reed. Stop by and say hello! http://bit.ly/wAF9lf


----------



## mrtajthompson (Jan 25, 2012)

Wow. I really like the concept. It's a different and unique approach. How does one take part in it? Thank you for your time and patience.


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

@mrtajthompson - I am planning on accepting new interviewees again soon. I stopped accepting new authors when I had a 4-month backlog. Please stop by my blog in the next week or so for details on submitting. Thanks for your interest!

Today's guest over on *The Same Six Questions* is fantasy novelist S.M. Boyce! http://bit.ly/ysmzcG


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Today's guest on *The Same Six Questions* is nonfiction author Paul Price! http://bit.ly/z9GLZT


----------



## Ryan Patrick (Sep 24, 2011)

Whoa! This is awesome. I've only read a few but I'm loving these little interviews. Any chance I could be one of your featured indie authors?


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Thanks Ryan! I'll be opening back up to interviewees shortly (had a 4-month backlog for a while)...this week in fact. Keep an eye on my blog or this thread; I'll update both when I'm accepting again.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Duly noted. _The Same 6 Questions_ is a great blog!


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Ryan Patrick (Sep 24, 2011)

Alright awesome. I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Today's guest on *The Same Six Questions* is John Mefford! http://bit.ly/wClU2s


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Say hello to Ami Blackwelder, author of the paranormal dystopian fantasy, _The Mers_. *The Same Six Questions* http://bit.ly/zgRNA6


----------



## lendr (Feb 26, 2012)

This is awesome!  How can I participate?

Thanks!

Len
http://sopnovel.blogspot.com


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for your interest Len! You can check out the main interview page here for information on how to participate.

Be sure to check out today's interviewee, fantasy author Sean Van Damme! http://bit.ly/A8WsOJ


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Today's guest over on *The Same Six Questions* is paranormal fantasy author Heather Jensen! http://bit.ly/z03NEz


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

My guest today is Sadie Forsythe, author of The Weeping Empress, over on *The Same Six Questions*. http://bit.ly/xQ7iRi


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Cora Buhlert is my guest today, over on *The Same Six Questions*! Stop in and say hello! http://bit.ly/GQva28


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Today's guest over on *The Same Six Questions* is vampire story author Scott S. Phillips! Stop by and say hello! http://bit.ly/H8gmKU


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Stop in to *The Same Six Questions* today and meet Aliya Anjum, author of AN ARRANGED MARRIAGE. http://bit.ly/HVrlvu


----------

